# Blank sublimation mugs in Colorado



## cruzinmyvette (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi,
I have read thru the forums and couldn't find out if there are any places in Colorado, or the Denver/Colorado Springs area that sell blank sublimation mugs. Does anyone have any information on where I might find them locally? Someone had mentioned that there was a place in Denver that sold blank mugs, but didn't know the name. Any info or advice would be great! Buying in bulk and shipping is killing me. 
Thanks!
Kelly Z


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

Shipping kills most of us. You just have to build it into your hard costs. It costs me about 70c per mug for shipping. It sucks, but I deal with it.


----------



## cruzinmyvette (Feb 27, 2011)

mn shutterbug said:


> Shipping kills most of us. You just have to build it into your hard costs. It costs me about 70c per mug for shipping. It sucks, but I deal with it.


Yeah, I hear ya. Sure wish there was an easier way. But your right, just add it to the selling price. I didn't think of that.
Thanks!


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

Isn't Mick from Cactus in Colorado?


----------



## jdoug5170 (Sep 8, 2010)

jiarby said:


> Isn't Mick from Cactus in Colorado?



Mick from Cactus, WAS in Colorado. Unfortunately, Mick passed away early this year. Mick was certainly the king of mug coating and pressing equipment.

Mick has not sold coated mugs for many years, having sold out to Marc and Associates.

The trick to competitive mug pricing is to buy in large enough qty that they come shipped on a pallet. Much lower price per mug this way. Or, move closer to one of the distributors!

Doug


----------



## cruzinmyvette (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the info
I will do some research and find a place that sells in bulk. One place I found was Coastal Business. I've bought mugs from them also. Just got to suck it up and put the cost of shipping into the price of the mugs, I guess. The mugs that I've bought from Ebay weren't very well made. The ones from Coastal were excellent. I used the poorly made ones for practice!


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm thinking of movining next door to conde!!!! just charge with shipping in mind, good luck uncletee.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

I used to buy mine in Tucson at Catalina China... they mfg'd the mugs and also did sublimation coating. Last time I called to buy a few cases they gave me a crazy retail price that was 4x what I paid on my previous order. They did 11oz and 15oz mugs and made in the USA.

Bummer about Mick. I knew he didn't coat mugs anymore, but I was SURE he would know any distributor in Colorado


----------



## jdoug5170 (Sep 8, 2010)

The made in the USA mugs are very nice quality. You might try Paramount Services for these. www-dye-sublimation-products.com 

I'm currently sourcing my mugs from Joto in Blaine, WA as I can drive the 400 miles to pick up a truck load and visit my mother at the same time...she likes that! And, I add the price of the gasoline into the price of the mugs...

Doug


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

jdoug5170 said:


> I'm currently sourcing my mugs from Joto in Blaine, WA as I can drive the 400 miles to pick up a truck load and visit my mother at the same time...she likes that! And, I add the price of the gasoline into the price of the mugs...
> 
> Doug


You'd better be adding in the wear and tear on your truck, too. Tires aren't cheap and neither is the cost of a new truck when this one wears out. Even at these gas prices, the gas is still less than 50% of your actual driving costs, unless your gas mileage really stinks.  I get about 28 mpg with my SUV, which at $3.55 for gas translates to 13c per mile for the gas. With everything else included, I estimate it costs me around 37c per mile to drive anywhere.

Also, Conde has a better price on the USA mugs.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

I think those are the Catalina ones.


----------



## jdoug5170 (Sep 8, 2010)

Not to worry, I use the IRS mileage allowance when I'm figuring my cost for any driving I do. Since we drive about 200 miles a week during the summer for the races we attend, it adds up. But, you are absolutely right!


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Mick wad quite a character. 
He is missed.


----------

